# (Resolved) mpoai9.dll error



## JessAnn (Jan 2, 2003)

When opening office programs (word and excel) user recieve the following error:

C:\Documents and Settings\_username_\Applications Data\Microsoft\AddIns\C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Geography\mpoai9.dll' is not a valid Office add-in.

OK is the option, and when clicked, the requested document opens.

This appears to be a MapPoint addin, but when I try to remove the add in, there are none listed. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

JessAnn,

Is this how you are trying to remove the Add-In?

Remove the MapPoint Office COM add-in


----------



## JessAnn (Jan 2, 2003)

That is one of the things that I tried, yes. But when I get to the Add-In box, it is empty making it difficult to remove and get rid of the error.

Also tried removing the MapPoint Add-In directory in the registry, after rebooting, it shows up again.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

I'm afraid I haven't used Add-Ins enough to be of much more help. 

Have you tried to re-install the Add-In and then trying to remove it?


----------



## JessAnn (Jan 2, 2003)

It is a MapPoint add-in from what I can tell, and the user does not have MapPoint installed. Nor do we wish to install MapPoint.


----------



## JessAnn (Jan 2, 2003)

After talking at lenght with Microsoft, we did the following to correct the mpoai9.dll error:

Saved the current registry.
Opened the registry
Find: mpoai9.dll
Deleted (from the right side) all values with the error.
Worked!

I found the errors under the follwing:
Outlook 
Visio
Word 
Powerpoint
Excel 
Internet Explorer
Publisher

I was also getting a Windows Installer when opening an Office application; that was corrected by reinstalling Office.


Thanks! I hope this helps someone as much as it has for me!


----------



## mark.oconnor (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you thank you thank you...   

It worked for me also - 6 months I have put up with this error

Many thanks

Mark:up:

mpoai9.dll


----------

